# KTA - Krakatoa Resources



## System (24 December 2012)

Krakatoa Resources Limited (KTA) is an Australian based, Indonesian focused exploration company which holds an Option to acquire an interest in an exploration licence prospective for gold in Central Sulawesi, Indonesia.

http://www.krakatoaresources.com


----------



## Lisa Edwards (17 December 2013)

*KTA - Krakatoa Resources - Breakout*

This stock appears to be in a breakout. All indicators show good signs with strong buyers and little supply. Latest news seems great also. 52 weeks highs hit yesterday.

"Krakatoa has entered into a strategic alliance with PT. Sitasa Resources, a holding company for the Sitasa Group of Companies (“Sitasa Group”), a well-established and highly successful exploration and mining company with a proven track record of success in Indonesian resource projects. Specifically, Sitasa Group is one of Indonesia’s largest high grade iron ore producers."

My question to the forum is, will this stock be a long term buy or short term buy, thanks?

Company News Source :

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## greggles (11 October 2019)

KTA has really taken off after being re-instated to official quotation on 26 September. Up from 2.5c in early October to a high of 6.3c today.

Today they announced that they are exercising their option to acquire The Belgravia Project, located in the East Lachlan province within the Lachlan Fold Belt, NSW.

Worth a look.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 March 2020)

Belgravia Project is KTA's focus these days. Looking for porphyry copper/gold systems in central NSW.

"Remarkably, our ground has never been drill-tested, so we are teaming up ... to change all of that. Recently, we finished our maiden air core drilling programme designed to detect any rumblings that may point to a porphyry system below,” says executive chairman Colin Locke.

Some 128 aircore holes, total 2358m, have been drilled, looking for pointers to a porphyry system below. Expect results within 4 weeks (17/3 Ann). Also aeromag surveys done.

Belgravia Project covers an area of 80 square kilometres in the central part of the Molong Volcanic Belt. There are 6 initial targets, three of which are in the Bell Valley Target Area and which lie in the same rocks that host Cadia and Alkane Resources’ Boda discovery.

And of course, the eternal optimism of the small cap explorer







> Krakatoa is not so much hoping for a bit of “nearology” .....  Locke believes it deserves some “*nearer-ology.*” “When it hit Boda, Alkane referred to Cadia and the MVB,” says Locke. “Boda is about 100 kilometres north of Cadia, while Belgravia is only 35 kilometres north of Cadia”




$6million cap at 3c a share


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 April 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Belgravia Project is KTA's focus; Looking for porphyry copper/gold systems in central NSW.
> 
> And of course, the eternal optimism of the small cap explorer
> 
> $6million cap at 3c a share



so much for this punt (Painless, as it was an entry in the April tipping competition only.) KTA comes out with the initial results ..... as promised .... on time ..... and down a WHOPPING 44%

*AC Drilling Defines Geochemical Halo at Bella Target*
_ Anomalous “deep lead” gold (192ppb and 187ppb Au) intersected next to the Bella Target in shallow drilling _
_ Two pathfinder-enriched zones delineated – one substantial halo located at the Bella Target; the other adjacent to the Lara 1 and 2 Targets _
_ Gold and copper enrichment increases to the south and at depth _
_ Previously unknown occurrences of monzodiorite discovered which are commonly related to porphyry Cu-Au deposits _
_ Deep ground penetrating radar proposed as next step to systematically progress to drill testing at depth_

Of course, the target info isn't that good. Vague, implying more work = expense for that nebulous halo (single). Definitely not a (poly) cracker


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2020)

overview


> *When you’re hunting an elephant, it pays to keep an eye on the rest of the country around you – you never know what you might miss.*
> 
> Explorer Krakatoa Resources has kept its eyes open, and now has a second project just as promising – if not more so – than its “elephant,” the potential deep porphyry copper/gold system it appears to have at the Belgravia prospect, in the prolific Lachlan Fold belt in New South Wales.





> About 50 kilometres east of the Belgravia Project is Krakatoa’s wholly owned Turon Project, which it was granted in February following a licence application, in a beautifully non-dilutive deal for shareholders. The Turon Project covers an area of 120 square kilometres in the Hill End Trough area of the Lachlan Fold Belt, a ground package liberally sprinkled with historical workings that centred on high-grade gold mineralisation......



https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/0...ft-krakatoas-near-term-focus-on-lachlan-fold/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> so much for this punt (Painless, as it was an entry in the April tipping competition only.) KTA comes out with the initial results ..... as promised .... on time ..... and down a WHOPPING 44%



A bit of speccie chatter and tip sheet interest, and KTA up, up and now over 6c.... doubled since the competition closed. Oh well! Sigh!

_The drill program is to test the Company’s *exciting *shallow gold targets at the Turon Project in the Lachlan Fold Belt, which include: _
_o RAB drillholes results up to 10m @ 1.64g/t gold from the surface to end of hole which have never been followed up at the Quartz Ridge Mine _
_o Multiple high-grade rock chips up to 1,535g/t gold at the Dead Horse Reef Mine _
_o Recently generated DGPR anomalies at former gold producing Britannia Mine  _
_- Drill program to commence this month_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2020)

and a bit of a leak here, insiders and all that, p'raps. Today's announcement saw it get to 12c before retreating (In other words, the early money probably unloading a few)

_*KTA Acquires Historic High Grade Gold Mines &  Substantial Acreage Expansion in the Lachlan Fold Belt *_
- Application made for the Rand Project, covering a substantial area of 580km² in the Central Lachlan Fold Belt, NSW

_- definitely elephant hunting in central W of NSW all the go._


----------



## barney (6 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and a bit of a leak here, insiders and all that, p'raps. Today's announcement saw it get to 12c before retreating (In other words, the early money probably unloading a few)




I confess I haven't read the Co's "resume" closely, but it certainly looks like a case of overexuberance They still have to review the historical data, which at face value looks a little underwhelming.

None of that means it cant keep rising of course, but I'd be backing a healthy retrace over the next few days once the traders have finished their business.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 July 2020)

and a Trading Halt.

Script being followed. CR


----------



## barney (7 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and a Trading Halt.
> Script being followed. CR




Indeed DF.  It all looks a little fabricated but I guess management could be applauded for such a healthy pump immediately before the inevitable cap raise

The punters who bought between 9 and 12 cents yesterday may not be feeling quite so chuffed.

My guess would be around 7.5 cent CR and hope they drill up some good results not too far down the track. 

Few too many red flags around this one for me. My three mates think so too, lol


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2020)

"_Demand for the Placement was extremely strong and significantly oversubscribed_." Snagged 30 million shares at 8c. Although, @barney looking like it may open up, above 10c. Will see how it holds, but I don't think I'll dabble.

Investor presentation out .... still pumping.... early days 

*Belgravia*
GEOLOGY • has identical rocks (Fairbridge Volcanics and Oakdale Formation) that host the giant Cadia Ridgeway mine and Alkane’s Boda discovery in the MVB
WORLD CLASS LOCATION • 35km north of Cadia, 65km south of Boda Discovery and abuts Copper Hill 
DRILLING • 127 x AC holes drilled that matched geochemical enrichment zones with geophysical signatures, deeper drilling planned

*Turon* 
GEOLOGY • Shallow high grade gold via orogenic vein systems at Turon in the Hill End Trough 
WORLD CLASS LOCATION • Located within the wider Lachlan Fold Belt, host to >80Moz of gold and >13Mt of copper. 
DRILLING • Drilling program to commence July

*Rand* 
GEOLOGY • De grey style prospectivity at Rand related to I-type granite intrusions into sedimentary rocks 
WORLD CLASS LOCATION • Located within the wider Lachlan Fold Belt, host to >80Moz of gold and >13Mt of copper. 
DRILLING • Aggressive pre-drilling exploration underway

(_don't hold_)


----------



## barney (13 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> "
> Investor presentation out .... still pumping.... early days




I like their land, but not keen on this type of price action

The cap raise holders now have 20 million shares they will be keen to profit on, so they will be looking to keep it higher for a little while.

Too many uncooked fish left out overnight for my liking  Interesting just the same.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2020)

no news is good news for those in the know?

A bit of interest this morning with an early 20% leap.


----------



## peter2 (16 September 2020)

Now I've seen it all, a chart with bells on it.   

KTA ends the day in a trading halt as they handle response to "ASX speeding ticket".    Leaky ship re drilling results?


----------



## Miner (16 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and a Trading Halt.
> 
> Script being followed. CR
> 
> View attachment 105676



Another trading halt today after a massive rise on volume and only 22 pc rise on price. Reason for halt was to reply a query from ASX.
I tracked the recent announcements and found the following :

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200916/pdf/44mpp3rzy9gyfr.pdf - trading halt
 https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200812/pdf/44lfqnd7263n12.pdf - substantial holding increase. 
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-04/australian-accused-of-funding-private-somali-army/4242778 
https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Lafras_Luitingh 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Outcomes
https://www.linkedin.com/in/lafras-luitingh-9671b381/?originalSubdomain=zm


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 October 2020)

> *Belgravia*
> GEOLOGY • has identical rocks (Fairbridge Volcanics and Oakdale Formation) that host the giant Cadia Ridgeway mine and Alkane’s Boda discovery in the MVB
> • 35km north of Cadia, 65km south of Boda Discovery and abuts Copper Hill
> *Turon*
> ...




and now ... drum roll, please


> -New Exploration Licence Applications have significantly expanded the Company's *Mt Clere Project* to 1,780km²
> - Mt Clere, in WA's Gascoyne Region, is prospective for:  Rare Earth Elements;  Heavy Mineral Sands; and  Intrusion hosted Ni-Cu-PGEs




Lots of Market Sensitivity; reacting like the proverbial bride's nightie.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

KTA maybe finding some interest on the REE bandwagon. Potentially breaking up ATM. MC still under $20m ish.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2021)

kennas said:


> KTA maybe finding some interest on the REE bandwagon. MC still under $20m ish.



KTA seem to be redirecting their energies to "the next big thing", picking up some 2000sq.km. in the Yilgarn, and having a punt for *Rare Earth Elements*. And not only that, but hoping for ionic clay REEs. Also mentioned in dispatches is the potential for Ni-Co-PGEs on the acreage. And there still is a drill hole or two to go in, at Lachlan Fold Belt in NSW.

Don't be too seduced by the 10,000-type TREO numbers coming out of the stream sampling already done around Mt Clere. Drilling needs to happen to find out if there are suitable REE concentrations and, especially, whether the clay is ionic clay and likely to host said REEs in sufficient concentrations.

That said, some options have been converted so there is cash in the kitty, and a exploration program will kick off soon.

There is a recent webinar out: https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2021/08/30/a-focus-on-rare-earths/
If you ever need to know why car yard owners out the Windsor Rd shouldn't do their own ads, then this 16 minutes will add further evidence to the prosecution.


----------



## mullokintyre (17 September 2021)

Up 12% today.
I am now out of the red and into the black.
need it to add 0.003 cents to that price for an exit.
mick


----------



## mullokintyre (24 September 2021)

got my 0.003 cents and then some.
Out at  0.076.
Don't know what the rise is for today, most other things in the red, but I will take the profit and run.
Will make up for the losses I took on 3DA.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (24 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> got my 0.003 cents and then some.
> Out at  0.076.
> Don't know what the rise is for today, most other things in the red, but I will take the profit and run.
> Will make up for the losses I took on 3DA.
> Mick




Well done. I made about $5 on the breakout trade. Didn't follow through as liked.

Forming a nice little flag/pennant thingy now. Potential break up play perhaps.


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Forming a nice little flag/pennant thingy now. Potential break up play perhaps.




Seems to have followed through on that potential. Wasn't watching close enough on Friday arvo and missed it...


----------



## mullokintyre (18 November 2021)

Might be time to have another crack at KTA.
Bit of momentum building, they announced that the driling of two cores has completed.
Might be worth a punt on good core analysis.
mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2021)

It used to be , in the old days, that no matter what the geologists were out there searching for, that they "should always look for gold". That's how Boddington was revealed.

Now it seems the pattern is to go back over the drill cuttings and look for anything, especially the harder to find well-dispersed Lithium, PGE and RE stuff.  Rule #1; don't throw out any samples.

Krakatoa is pleased to announce the discovery of ionic type rare earth elements at the Rand project, NSW. The Company initially reported encouraging assay results for a large Intrusive Related Gold System from the maiden aircore drilling program at the Rand Bullseye Magnetic targets in June 2021 (see ASX Announcement 30 June 2021), The Bullseye targets are located 2.5 kilometres northeast of Rand township within EL9000 in the NSW Riverina district. 

Krakatoa’s CEO Mark Major commented


> “_We are excited with the recent rare earth element reconnaissance assay results. The review on the initial assay results identified anomalous REEs within the multi-element program on many of the AC samples. As such a more detailed investigation was required to ascertain the significance of this find. _





> "We can now report we have identified significant levels of rare earth elements within the regolith profile of the bullseyes area; both within the metasediments and over the intrusives. We are still very early in this investigation and can only speculate on the origins of the rare earths, but it is clear they have concentrated in the clay rich saprolite zones above the intrusives as well as within the metasediments surrounding these.


----------



## mullokintyre (8 December 2021)

Market obviously liked it.
Up 18% on the open.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (25 January 2022)

KTA put one of those announcements for the sake of an announcement.


> Highly successful VTEM survey identifies multiple conductors at Mt Clere   Interpretation of 1,966-line kilometre Versatile Time-domain Electro-Magnetic (VTEM) survey results is complete  Identification of 20 strong discrete late time high priority targets along regional structural trends highly prospective for Julimar type discoveries  Processing of the high priority targets has delineated: o localised focal clusters of discrete priority targets congregating within a central area, and o multiple discrete priority targets clustered along extensive structural lineaments  Planning and approvals process underway for ground EM and future drilling over priority targets



Meaningless until the prove it with a bit of drilling.
To fill it out and make it look really technical, they added all the techy bits about the survey Transmitter.



> The data was collected using the following VTEMTM
> Max system specification:   Transmitter - Transmitter loop diameter: 34.6 m  
> Effective Transmitter loop area: 3761 m2  
> Number of turns: 4 
> ...



Knowing that give the whole thing even more importance.
Mick the Cynic


----------



## Sean K (8 April 2022)

This sounds interesting. Must be very good results. Or, they're just ramping it.


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2022)

Sounds like high TREO with key elements Nd, Pr, Dy, Tb included, but not sure of how high those values are comparatively. Any TREO experts out there? Not sure what a good ppm on NdPr is. One of their drill hole table below and ann here.


----------



## mullokintyre (12 April 2022)

Crikey, up 45% after the announcement.
Thats is far too good a profit to ignore, so I will take it and exit.
May go back in once the Euphoria has died down.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (12 April 2022)

Well, I left a fair bit on the table.
Still going up.
Now  11 , some 87% above yesterdays price.
Been on a steady climb since the march low of .04 so obviously  a few folks in the know been getting on it.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Well, I left a fair bit on the table.
> Still going up.
> Now  11 , some 87% above yesterdays price.
> Been on a steady climb since the march low of .04 so obviously  a few folks in the know been getting on it.
> Mick




Selling is the hardest thing to get 100% right. Better to lock in the profit most of the time I think. Depends on your trading style and plans I suppose. Will be interesting to see how this goes longer term. Looks very, very frothy at the moment.


----------



## mullokintyre (19 April 2022)

Another trading halt today, but this time for a cap raising.
Depending on the  standard company propensity to screw existing shareholders in the hope of attracting  new ones, I may get a chance to buy back in  if the price comes in at .09.
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Another trading halt today, but this time for a cap raising.



And in a TH , but this time ....
_pending the announcement of a material exploration target at the 100% owned Mt Clere REE Project._


----------



## peter2 (2 October 2022)

*KTA, *my "kracker" selection for the Oct comp. You've all had your chance. Save the weeping and gnashing of teeth until the end of Oct. 

*KTA* has drilled their REE proj and may expect results in Oct. Now they've mentioned seeing Li pegmatites on their property. Price spiked.
*KTA* has the double barreled chance to shine in Oct, REE and Li. Nice target at 0.125 if they go boom.


----------



## peter2 (30 October 2022)

The old Krakatoa didn't erupt last month so I'm sticking with it for another one. Price remains in it's sideways range between 0.06 - 0.07.


----------



## debtfree (2 November 2022)

*Krakatoa formally expands known REE mineralisation at Mt. Clere to over 8km of target area *​








						Krakatoa formally expands known REE mineralisation at Mt. Clere to over 8km of target area
					

Company to explore untested areas at Mt. Clere in 2023; right now, it's working on a maiden JORC




					www.marketindex.com.au


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2022)

I'm watching KTA.

It could be a runner @peter2 

gg


----------



## peter2 (21 November 2022)

*KTA* delivers maiden mineral resource estimate at Tower rare earth deposit of 101MT @840ppm TREO. 

The news failed to generate much demand but it represents progress in the development of the RE project.


----------

